# AQHA Possible Buy



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

phoenmoon said:


> a five year old mare I am looking at to possibly buy for an HUS prospect. Thoughts???


I'd like to see a video of her moving. I'm not impressed by her confirmation especially for a HUS horse. But sometimes horses can surprise you despite their general confirmation.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The only thing i dont really like about her build is her neck, it needs muscle.
Possibly a little bum high
And she's a tad posty in the back legs and her hocks are low, but other than that she is built fairly decently.
Nice shoulder angle and good depth through the chest
Front legs look ok
Back, i think, i borderline long but not bad
Small hindquarters but not badly shaped


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

something doesn't look right in her back leg. Might be just me ??


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like all of her except her legs... I don't know why, but they look a bit... flimsy to me. I feel like they're a little too light. They have nice canon bone/ pastern length, the fronts seem pretty straight although so do the backs, but they just don't seem to have enough substance....
Otherwise, she has a nice shoulder with a pretty nicely tied in neck (correct me if I'm wrong, I'm no expert), with a wither that looks well laid back, a decent length of back, an okay hip (it could be a little bigger, but I think it fits her well as is) with a decently sloped croup and a deep girth. Her body looks well-balanced overall. Other than her legs, I do think she's a good looking horse, although I can't say whether she'll be any good for HUS.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Spotted said:


> something doesn't look right in her back leg. Might be just me ??


Its probably the way she is standing. She is posty legged and her standing back on that leg gives it an odd look.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel like it's probably because her fetlocks seem pretty low, plus her straight hind legs. I don't know, it may just be me that thinks her fetlocks are too low anyway, haha.
The more I look at her legs, the more I don't like them. Her fronts look like they bend inwards, although it might just be the camera angle... I'm starting to wonder if her pasterns are a smidge too long/ or too angled, also, for some reason what I can see of them looks weak to me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Its probably the way she is standing. She is posty legged and her standing back on that leg gives it an odd look.


Is that a good example of post leg? Do you tell from the way the upper and lower portion of the leg meet at the knee? (I'm not real good at breaking down conformation)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I would think so. To me, her hock looks too straight. 

The way I tell is I draw a line from the back of the rump straight down to the ground. I compare the angle of the legs to that line. 
















Notice the curve of the hock in the example of a correct back leg in *A*. Compare that to *D*. The hock is much straighter and the leg its self is much straighter. To me, her back legs look like example *D*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I picked D before I read your last sentence! Ok... I think I see that too. So with a post legged horse would that be more suited for a shortened stride like a western pleasure style or would it not really effect movement?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

It will most certainly effect movement. Just like any other leg deformation. But it depends on the degree of the deformation. Even the slightest pigeon toed or splay footed horse will wing ("paddle) in or out when they move. 

A post legged hock is a weak hock. It can be easily injured with heavy work. The angle of the leg increases stress on the tendons and ligaments. It also causes a lack of flexion and can make for a very rough ride. Post legged horses can be very stabby and short strided in the hind end. 

Personally, I think this is a very unbalanced horse and is probably wonky to ride. Big front end, little hind end. Her legs look fragile and her back is too long. The muscling in her neck isn't developed correctly either. Her look screams "heavy in the front end" to me. Besides that, pushing off those hind legs like she should be is probably uncomfortable.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Extreme case of post legged horse. Had to share.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, now I really see that in the back end. It almost looks photoshopped!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to see what the OP has to say. I see you watching the thread 0_0


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I picked D before I read your last sentence! Ok... I think I see that too. So with a post legged horse would that be more suited for a shortened stride like a western pleasure style or would it not really effect movement?


A post-legged horse is a death sentence for a western pleasure horse. They depend on their hocks for that slow movement and suspension. You'll have serious problems with long term collection on a post legged horse for western pleasure.


----------



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

After reading through everyone's comments and pictures I have to agree she has some major faults. Some of which I noticed and some that I'm now seeing


----------



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

She is pretty and is an interesting color but once you break her conformation down and relook at the ''whole'' picture I have to agree with the majority of the opinions being posted. Which means I don't believe she is the horse for me.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> The only thing i dont really like about her build is her neck, it needs muscle.
> Possibly a little bum high
> And she's a tad posty in the back legs and *her hocks are low*, but other than that she is built fairly decently.
> Nice shoulder angle and good depth through the chest
> ...


You want a low set hock....especially for a Pleasure/HUS horse.

As for the horse, she is definitely lacking bone up front and I find her pastern a tad on the long and too sloped side, from what I can see. She is built more like a western horse than an HUS horse...the judges want them looking like a TB.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> A post-legged horse is a death sentence for a western pleasure horse. They depend on their hocks for that slow movement and suspension. You'll have serious problems with long term collection on a post legged horse for western pleasure.


Agree....you don't want a post leg on ANY performance horse. You see it on halter horses because, well...they don't perform, they just stand there.


----------

